#  Alternativmedizin >   Homöopathie und Schulmedizin >

## Leonessa

Hallo Leute!  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie und ob ihr den ständigen Konkurrenzkampf zwischen Schulmedizin und der Homöopathie erlebt!
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass beides seine guten und schlechten Seiten hat und auch jeder der beiden Bereiche seine natürlichen Grenzen. Vor allem nervt mich, dass viele Schulmediziner keine Homöopathie akzeptieren und die Homöopathen auch z.T. fast vor einem normalen Arztbesuch warnen. Ich finde, man sollte endlich Wege finden, beiden sinnvoll zu verknüpfen!
 Dazu müssen sich allerdings beide Seiten öffnen und ihre Schwächen zugeben 
Wie seht ihr das? 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## i - Punkt

Ach jaaaaa..... *träum*! Das wäre genauso schön, wie wenn sich Psychologen und kirchliche Seelsorger endlich mal in der Mitte treffen könnten! Aber neinnn, ... da muß man ehrenkeksig und intolerant sein und alles, woran man selber nicht glaubt und denkt eben schlecht machen! 
Ich meine, es ist ja klar, daß Jeder dieser Leute sein Geld verdienen muß/will .... aber ich verstehe es auch nicht, warum sie sich nicht miteinander für den Patienten einsetzen können! 
Hier bei uns gibt es zwar mehrere Hausärzte/innen, die auch die Homöopathie befürworten und praktizieren ... aber einen Homöopathen mit Schulmedizin, kenne ich wohl nicht! : :Smiley:

----------


## Farbenvogel

In Bayern ist es leider auch so, dass es erst sehr wenige Ärzte gibt, die der alternativen Medizin gutgestimmt sind. Viele würden vielleicht auch verschreiben, kennen sich aber nicht aus - aber wenn man sie drauf anspricht, dann sind sie dennoch bereit, etwas zu verschreiben.
Leider sind Globuli bspw dennoch ziemlich teuer. 
Bei Kindern ist es ja fast schon Standard, soweit ich es mitbekomme, dass man eher Globuli oder Schüssler-Salze gibt, als bei Erwachsenen- 
Es gibt auch so viele alternative Sachen, die man selber gut einsetzen kann.. 
Johannisbeersaft bei Blasenentzündung z-b-. Nur leider wissen das viele nicht, oder kennen sich zu wenig aus, anstatt dessen gibts erst mal n Antibiotikum und gut is....nur leider verträgt man es dann irgendwann nicht mehr 
Ich bin mit Homöopathie bei akuten Rückenschmerzen sehr gut gefahren und im Nachhinein bedacht hatte mir das viel besser geholfen als die Chemie. 
Verallgemeinern kann man es allerdings nicht. Ohne Schulmedizin geht es einfach nicht, aber unterstützend ist es sicherlich prima  :Zwinker:

----------


## StarBuG

Mich würden ja mal echt die verschiedenen Arten von homöopathischen Mitteln interessieren. 
Kann nicht mal einen einen Beitrag machen, und dort die verschiedenen Mittel wie z.B. Globoli erklären, und vorallem was da als Lehre hinter steht. 
Fänd ich echt mal super interessant. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Farbenvogel! 
Dein Satz ist leider allzu wahr!  :j_sad:    

> anstatt dessen gibts erst mal n Antibiotikum und gut is....nur leider verträgt man es dann irgendwann nicht mehr

 Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass es ohne Schulmedizin nicht geht und greife privat selten auf alternative Methoden zurück, aber wenn mir ein Arzt Antibiotika (AB) verschreiben will, lehne ich doch öfters mal ab und frag meine beste Freundin, was sie mir als Altermnative empfehlen könnte.
Weil AB wird heute sowieso schon bei jeder Kleinigkeit gegeben und dann finde ich noch ein Problem, dass kaum ein Arzt seinem Patienten erzählt, dass dieser auch bei guter Heilung die AB- Packung bis zum Schluss nehmen sollte, weil der Körper sonst mehr dagegen "geimpft" ist, als das es geholfen hat!  :angry_1: 
Durch so etwas haben wir ja jetz auch die tollen relativ neuen Krankheiten wie MRSA oder ORSA.  :b_wink: 
Also was Antibiotika angeht bin ich oft sehr kritisch.
Das wär wohl wieder ein Pro für die Homöopathie, dort habe ich oft das Gefühl, als wenn die Patienten sehr gut aufgeklärt würden und auch z.T. die Anamnese vor einer Arzneimittelgabe gründlicher wäre. 
Liebe Grüße und ein Schönes Wochenende! 
Julia

----------


## quaks

Hallo  
ich habe nicht prinzipiell etwas gegen alternative Methoden - aber ich bin doch sehr skeptisch.
Allerdings wohl weniger was die Mittelchen, als die Qualifikation der Therapeuten angeht, 
insbesondere bei der Diagnostik und Verlaufskontrolle.
Ich wäre durchaus bereit alternative Sachen bei meiner Tochter mit anzuwenden, wenn der Arzt dem ich 
vertraue mir dazu rät.
Das ist jedoch meine ganz persönliche subjektive Einschätzung. 
Was die Aufklärung angeht - hab ich eher gegenteilige Erfahrung - ich bekam in einem Zettelbriefchen ein paar Globuli und wann ich wieviel geben soll - was es war und wieso und warum - Das ist das Konstituionsmittel, das ich für ihre Tochter rausgesucht habe ... 
Irgendwie ist es einfach nicht mein Ding und so sehr ich auch sage - klar wenn es hilft ..., aber sobald meine Kinder fiebern, greif ich ich zu Paracetamol und Nurofen und nicht zu Globuli. Hängt wohl aber auch damit zusammen, dass mein Sohn bereits einen wirklich heftigen Fieberkrampf hatte und ich dann eben zu Mittel greife, wo ich weiß dass sie wirken.  
Was ist Homöopathie:
weil es sozusagen Pflicht ist, mit einem quasi chronisch kranken Kind zum Heipraktiker zu gehen (alles andere wird sonst unter anderen Müttern schon fast als Körperverletzung betrachtet *ironie off*), hab ich das auch getan und mich etwas mit den Grundsätzen beschäftigt. 
Homöopathie arbeitet ganzheitlich und nach dem Grundsatz "Gleiches mit Gleichem zu behandeln"
Das heißt es werden alle Symptome ganzheitlich betrachtet und als Mittel wird gewählt welches in normaler Dosis die gleichen Symptome beim Gesunden hervorruft. - (Im Gegensatz zur "Schulmedizin" - wo eher symptomorientiert mit einem Gegenmittel gearbeitet wird. z.B. Fieber mit einem fiebersenkenden Wirkstoffe behandelt.)
Allerdings werden hier die Wirkstoffe stark verdünnt - und zwar wird das zwingend durch klopfen und schütteln gemacht. Das Ganze nennt man potenzieren. Je höher die Potenz desto niedriger der Wirkstoffgehalt aber desto  höher die Wirkung -so die Theorie. In den hohen Potenzen sind chemisch keinerlei Wirkstoffe mehr nachzuweisen.
Die Theorie besagt, dass durch das Klopfen und Schütteln die energietischen Muster in die Trägersubstanz übergehen und deshalb wirken jedoch ohne Nebenwirkungen.
Die Auswahl an Mittel ist riesig und schwierig, da man theoretisch jedes kleine Detail betrachten muss - bei Fieber z.B.
Für die Behandlung eines fieberndes Kindes gibt es so ca. 10 Standard-Mittel - je nach Art des Fiebers - schnell steigend, hoch, hochroter kopf oder nur blassrosa oder nur rote Wange 
Kälte- oder Wärmeempfinden, Unruhe oder Aktivität, Schmerzempfinden etc..... 
Mittlerweile gibt es auch Kombi-Präperate, die eher Symptomorientert gegeben werden und damit der reinen Theorie wiedersprechen.  
Globulies sind meist Miclhzuckerperlen die mit dieser Lösung besprüht worden. Es gibt aber auch Tropfen und Tabletten. 
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## quaks

oups - hab grad gesehen - gab ja schon eine sehr schöne und ausführliche Erklärung davon. 
naja egal  :Smiley:  
Viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## StarBuG

doppelt gemoppelt hält besser  :f_eyebrows:

----------


## Leonessa

In etwa 3 Wochen beginnt bei mir ein Einsatz auf der Chirurgie in einem anthroposophischen Krankehenhaus. Dort wird Schulmedizin mit der anthroposophisch erweiterten Heilkunst kombiniert und ich werde sicher auch weitere Einblicke in die Homöopathie bekommen. 
Bin schon sehr gespannt, in welche Richtung das Arbeiten in diesem Haus meine Meinung zu den Thema beeinflussen wird!  :b_wink:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Sabine1965

Hallo, 
in der Vergangenheit durfte ich schon oft die Erfahrung machen, dass Schulmedizin und Homöopathie sehr gut zusammen passen. Toleranz auf beiden Seiten ist dabei natürlich sehr erfreulich, doch nicht zwingend notwendig. 
Ein Beispiel: Im Februar 2005 hatte ich eine sehr aufwendige und lange OP vor mir. Meine Homöopathin gab mir unterstützend Globulies mit, zum einen um den Narkose-Kater zu vermeiden (hatte tatsächlich keinen ) und die Wundheilung zu unterstützen. Den Ärzten im Krankenhaus habe ich das nicht auf die Nase gebunden. Ich hatte irgendwie einfach keine Lust das auszudiskutieren.  
Auf der anderen Seite hat auch meine Homöopathin nicht versucht mich von der OP (Krebs) und der begleitenden Chemo und Bestrahlung abzubringen. Sie bot dazu ihre Hilfe an, dass ich die Therapie gut aushalte und die neuen, gesunden Zellen gestärkt werden. 
Ich kann nur sagen, ich habe mich mit dieser Kombination aus Schulmedizin und Homöopathie super betreut gefühlt. 
Und bei meinen beiden Kindern durfte ich schon oft erleben, dass das eine oder andere Zipperlein mit Globulies schneller auskuriert wurde als erwartet. 
Es ist schwer einen wirklich guten Homöopathen zu finden, daher ist diese Form von Medizin bzw. Behandlung bei vielen mit einem negativen Touch behaftet. Leider! 
glg
Sabine

----------


## vaskulitis

Hallo chaosbarthi, 
ich habe deine Nachricht gelesen und bin sehr erfreut darüber. Leider ist dein Beitrag aus dem Jahr 2006 aber vielleicht habe ich Glück und ich habe die Chance von dir was zu hören. Mein Freund hat seit einem halben Jahr Vaskulitis und ich möchte ihn beii seiner Heilung unterstützen. Ich würde ebenfalls mit dem Heilpraktiker, vond em du berichtet hast, darüber sprechen. Es ist wirklich dringend. Kannst du mir dabei helfen?
Lieben Gruß..

----------


## Joulupukki

Mich nervt das antagonistische Gehabe der Vetreter verschiedener Schulen in allen Wissenschaften. In der Medizin läuft der Gelehrtenstreit dann rasch Gefahr, auf Kosten der Patienten ausgetragen zu werden. Wenn wir auf die Erkenntnisse der westlichen Schulmediziner, der fernöstlichen Mediziner und der Homöopathen zurückgreifen kann, sollte man auf keine Erkenntnis verzichten, wenn es um das Wohl des Patienten geht.

----------


## Pianoman

Mich dagegen nervt das Verkünden von Statements ohne Substanz.  
Wenn Sie demnächst mal Zeit haben, wäre es schön, wenn Sie konkrete Beispiele dafür bringen könnten, wie sich der Einfluss antiquierter oder mystisch-okkulter Heilverfahren gewinnbringend auf das Wohl der Patienten auswirkt.  
Vergessen Sie aber die Belege für Ihre Thesen nicht.

----------

